# Can a 150 watt hps closeup and personal give me bud as dank as a 400 watt???????



## upinchronic1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Call me a concerned parent but can i get the same buds from a 150 watt hps over a 250 per se. ? I mean technically, and im not talking quality, not quantity, cause i imagine in my head that a 250 watter packs a punch with its larger lumen output right? So would that like make healthier, denser ect. bud develop ment? Than may i ask what youd prefer, a 250 watt hps or a 150 watt combo of 2(300 watts)? Get what im saying?


----------



## upinchronic1 (Feb 15, 2008)

damn im high im tallking quality not quantity^^


----------



## FrostyTHEgrowmaN (Feb 15, 2008)

If you can do a combo go for 1 hps and 1 mh


----------



## Pullin' weeds (Feb 15, 2008)

Sure - if you can manage the heat issues a smaller bulb at closer distance should get the same results as a larger one further away. Light intensity diminishes rapidly with distance

I'm running 2 - 150s right now and have been really happy with my results - take a look at my signature grow and see what I mean...


----------



## upinchronic1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Pullin' weeds said:


> Sure - if you can manage the heat issues a smaller bulb at closer distance should get the same results as a larger one further away. Light intensity diminishes rapidly with distance
> 
> I'm running 2 - 150s right now and have been really happy with my results - take a look at my signature grow and see what I mean...


You brought up a good point about light intensity diminishing with distance,,, but them what if both lights were the both right on the buds, with a cool tube design such as the couple you got going yourself, cool to the touch. This is what im wondering. Like can plants use all the additional lumens it can get to bud development or is there a platue after a certain amount of lumens with potency and the works?ahhh

Sticky buds, let me ask you this, why not a 250 w for that system? I imagine that would be prime.


----------



## Pullin' weeds (Feb 15, 2008)

You can only get rid of the heat to a point. There is still a substantial amount of infrared heat given off by the bulb - this also falls of with distance. I think with the higher wattage bulbs, theres a limit to how close they can get even with cool tubes.
As to diminishing returns - yeah I'm sure there is a point where the plant is getting all the lumens it can use and the rest gets wasted. Don't know what that level is though...


----------



## upinchronic1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Ive heard of 400 watt systems that was cool to the toch(cool tub outer glass) so i imagine you could with a high cfm fan. 

but why not a 250 watt for that sytem? Just had a couple of 150's laying around or what?


----------



## Pullin' weeds (Feb 15, 2008)

It's a total DIY - 150s were all I could get.
But I'm happy with it. meets my needs and then some.


----------



## upinchronic1 (Feb 25, 2008)

upinchronic1 said:


> Call me a concerned parent but can i get the same buds from a 150 watt hps over a 250 per se. ? I mean technically, and im not talking quantity, but quality, cause i imagine in my head that a 250 watter packs a punch with its larger lumen output right? So would that like make healthier, denser ect. bud develop ment? Than may i ask what youd prefer, a 250 watt hps or a 150 watt combo of 2(300 watts)? Get what im saying?


Edit: Quality is what im intrested in.


----------



## cbraaszsy (Mar 1, 2008)

I found that i got more bud in the same time with more light but i did NOT notice any difference in quality.

Check out my grow https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/52031-my-third-time-around-600-a.html


----------



## upinchronic1 (Mar 1, 2008)

cool, so what r u comparing your 600 watt grow to? More buds r a plus so im curious.


----------



## sohi (Mar 2, 2008)

you can check out my post with (2) 75w HPS... had some feeding issues but other than that I think the smoke is great. I had a box fan venting the room and the nugs were about 1.5" away most times... I had them 1 on each side, so each side got 75w.


----------



## cbraaszsy (Mar 2, 2008)

my first hps was a 400. Bud was great but the stems just didnt get as big. It had slimmer buds the stems also didnt extend as far, they kinda stayed close to the plant. now my stems extend like new colas.

I've also noticed that the new 150 watt hps I recently received is much better than my 4 foot shop lights(fluorescents . I had 2 of them so total 4 bulbs x 32 watt each bulb and each was rated 2850 lumens. Big dif in plant growth also recently i planted 4 more seeds into my sunshine #4 mix instead of into jiffy pots and they look way better and are growing faster the stems are twice as thick as my old seedlings (combo of light and not using jiffy's)


----------



## Farmer Joe (Mar 3, 2008)

i would be worried about scorching the top cola's...if u have tempered glass in the hood that should solve that


----------



## papajock (Mar 3, 2008)

I grow out one female under a 150watt. She had sativa traits and topped out at 4'6". She was to tall for the light to penitrate the lower budsites, but the plant matured from the bottom up. I got excellent quality from all the buds, even the popcorn. I believe the 150 would only grow up to 4 mature plants at a time. I yielded 1oz from the mandala Kalichikra in DWC.


----------



## buster7467 (Mar 3, 2008)

I am growing 5 AK-47 and 1 Northern Light plant under one 250w HPS and i will post some pictures of them in a couple more weeks. They have been under the 250wHPS at 12/12 lighting for 5 days now and the plants are like 19in to 28in tall now. I have a room that is 19inX32inX5ft tall.


----------



## upinchronic1 (Mar 15, 2008)

buster7467 said:


> I am growing 5 AK-47 and 1 Northern Light plant under one 250w HPS and i will post some pictures of them in a couple more weeks. They have been under the 250wHPS at 12/12 lighting for 5 days now and the plants are like 19in to 28in tall now. I have a room that is 19inX32inX5ft tall.


LOVE to see the pics. Hows the heat on that 250 watt?

I have another Q. I have this file cabinet and i was going to put a 2 150 watters but now i dont know if ill be able to get one of them seeing as my dad and i arnt getting along at it is at his house. Sooo anyway, i was thinking about going with the 250 watter for my 2 drawer cabinet grow. 

I had this idea for a cool tube that uses 4 120mm computer fans, 2 at one end placed horizontally like oo instead of 8. then two for the outake. there would be a box around the lights and fanse of plexy glass kind of like but with two fans on the frond end blowing air straight out. Do you think the 250 watt would burn out the comp fans or will they give enough air flow (54cfm each) to keep it cool for the fans, and would this be enough along with to more fans for exaust and intake of the main box to keep the whole system cool? Thanks much for any input,


----------



## Dabu (May 3, 2008)

sohi said:


> you can check out my post with (2) 75w HPS... had some feeding issues but other than that I think the smoke is great. I had a box fan venting the room and the nugs were about 1.5" away most times... I had them 1 on each side, so each side got 75w.


Can you post some pics showing off your 75w HPS's in action? I bought a 150w HPS and I'm just looking to compare... :]


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 6, 2008)

Boy oh boy, the perfect thread for one of my issues/questions...

I am running an Aerogarden with 6 clones...

I have the 2 original CFLs that came with it - 1450 lumens 26 watts each
I added 3 CFLs on the sides, and they are - 550 lumens 9 watts 2700k
And of course, the baby HPS in the hood too - 2250 lumens 35 watts 1900k


I am running the reflector hood at it's lowest setting, which puts the 35 watt HPS a mere 3 INCHES from the plant, without burns or adverse reactions so far...

The CFLs on the side are also almost touching the plants, again without burns...

So I know that my garden is small, but there is no reason for me to not have some decent buds out of it... 
If I get 7 to 10g out of each plant, I will be happy, but I would like it to be QUALITY smoke...

I was advised to switch everything over to a 250Watt HPS in a cool tube...kiss-ass

I was thinking more in the lines of an additional 50 watt HPS, maybe a 70 watt HPS.... but 250...??!?!?!?

Seems a little much, though I have no doubt it would work... especially with a cool tube....

Well what do you guys think...?

I agree with the person that said "one wire, no mess"....

As for size, my smallest plant is 1 1/2 inches tall by 3 inches wide...
The biggest is 4 inches tall by 6 inches wide...
Keep in mind that I have been LST'ing the from early...
And they have been flowering for almost 2 weeks now...

So... tell me what you think...

Gypsy...


----------



## thelastpirate (Sep 7, 2008)

Pullin' weeds said:


> You can only get rid of the heat to a point. There is still a substantial amount of infrared heat given off by the bulb - this also falls of with distance. I think with the higher wattage bulbs, theres a limit to how close they can get even with cool tubes.
> As to diminishing returns - yeah I'm sure there is a point where the plant is getting all the lumens it can use and the rest gets wasted. Don't know what that level is though...


 
All my lights are 400w. In retrospect, I wish they were 600w, but I got a killer deal on the 400's so its all good.
Right now I have 1 plant under 2 400w HPS and a 400w MH. The top Cola is about 13" mabe 14" from the bulb (open reflector) and isn't having any heat issues.
The plant is really spread out, so I have 400w covering different areas of her. The buds are huge (at least I think so).

Hey Pullin' weeds, that trichome in your avatar. Is that considered clear? Most of the trichs on my plant look like that exactly and it's 9+ weeks into flowering.


----------



## Bractman (Oct 27, 2008)

Any one tryed the florolux150 ?


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 28, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> Boy oh boy, the perfect thread for one of my issues/questions...
> 
> I am running an Aerogarden with 6 clones...
> 
> ...


Funny how time goes by....

That is my own post... and here we are...

I am sitting in front of a home made 36x20x60 powered by a cool tubed 600 watt HPS...lol.... far cry from the CFLs...lol...

I also harvested that AG grow... 4 clones added up to 1.2oz dry... (not with the 600...)

Check my thread for lots of pictures...

Cheers guys...
























​


----------



## jchesmore722 (Nov 5, 2008)

hey those are some pretty decent nugs considering its from an aerogarden. When i first entertained the idea of growing bud i thought an aerogarden would be ideal but i didnt know how much of a yield i could get... guess thats my answer. 
ANyways nice job with that.

And your new tent looks real nice. Good luck.


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 5, 2008)

jchesmore722 said:


> hey those are some pretty decent nugs considering its from an aerogarden. When i first entertained the idea of growing bud i thought an aerogarden would be ideal but i didnt know how much of a yield i could get... guess thats my answer.
> ANyways nice job with that.
> 
> And your new tent looks real nice. Good luck.


Thanks man...

But if you want to see a true AG Wizzard... look at this...

Hijack.....aerogarden grow

Vette is Master of the AG.. hands down... anyday of the week...

Cheers...


----------



## Irie Rasta Ganja Farmer (Nov 7, 2009)

Has anyone used a Sun System 250 watt hps? I am going to start my first grow in January and I am still deciding on lighting. I have a medical card and I can have 3 plants in flower and 3 in veg at any time. I am going to build 2 seperate "cabinets" for flower/veg. I am only focused on the veg cabinet now, until I get this figured out a lil better. I don't need to worry too much about stealth. I have a note from the doc. I am going to buy a cabinet/locker of some sort from a hardware store. I'm lookin at approx. 30inches by 24inches, 18inches by 36inches, or something close that fits my budget. I can only have 3 plants in veg at one time so I dont need much space. Height is not an issue. I have approx 6 and a half vertical feet to work with.
My main questions are...
1.Is the Sun System 250watt HPS gonna be too hot in there? It has the ballast and light build into one piece. I understand I need to ventilate. I intend to use a 4inch in-line duct fan to suck air from the light, one more intake fan, a circulation fan and a few air holes. The Light also has a glass pane between the light and plants to keep the heat confined.

2. Is the 250 watt light over kill for this space? Would the 150watt version be easier to cool and still provide enough lumens for 3 plants without adding cfl's?
If I need to add cfl's Im gonna stick with a 250w light.

Any help will be appreciated. I am very new at this!

Thanks for your patience and help new friends! 

Irie Rasta!


----------



## mindphuk (Nov 7, 2009)

quality is mostly determined by genetics. Of course only a good environment can push the plant to its full potential but I think yield is mostly going to be determined by more/better lighting. I think if get nutrients maxed and light spectrum is the best it can be, a smaller light will produce nice dank bud, just not as much.


----------

